# boy cat is actually girl cat, and is pregnant



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello, im after some help and advice, long story short we took on a cat a few weeks ago was told it was a boy, anyway in begining of feb I noticed arnie (the cat) had a round belly so I brought wormer and wormed him, any how a week after his belly was still big so I rung the vet n said about arnies belly, I took him to the vet to be told that he is in fact a she and was about 10 days away from giving birth, you could clearly see atleast 3 bubbies on the ultra sound scan, so arnie is now marnie but she not had her bubbies yet, she been acting very strange the last few day, following me around and making the odd loud purr noise, she keeps trying to get in my cupboards, I have made several nests for her, she has soft stools today and has been eating.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me if they told you a porkie about him being her. this sticky should have some links about kittening, and it sounds like she is very close. She will probably be fine but make sure you have your vets emergency number to hand and check where to go - a lot of vets use an out of hours service at a different location:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298452-my-cat-might-pregnant-what-should-i-do.html


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you, I will read through it all, she has disappeared around the back of the sofa now, keeps making a noise that is like a purring meow. There not much room behind there do you think she will be ok? Thank you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you set up a nesting box in a quiet place where she wont be disturbed?

I find with my queens, they ignore the box until labour starts then they will use it.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello catcoonz yes I have set up several that are placed in various places, she seems to be making noises out loud, but thats it at the moment.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Good luck with it all for Marnie!


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you jellypi3 I never done this before but definitely want to be a help to marnie if she needs me, she has gone behind my sofa and is scratching and scratching and meowing not sure if I should leave her there as I can not see her.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

We did change her name to marnie as well, its what my 2 year old son has called her since day 1! Lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

if she is scratching and meowing she could be in labour, keep an eye on her and let us know how it goes. Good luck


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks colliemeres she sitting next to me nudging my hand, I been stroking her and can feel the kittens moving quite strongly, would this be possible in labour?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like she has chosen there to give birth. Can you slide a box with some washable bedding in behind there? A friend had a cat who would drop her kittens all over the living room carpet but she let us watch, so we could gather them up and put them in a box to keep warm until she had done. Then she would clean them up. Newborn kittens get cold very quickly if mum doesn't at least let them cuddle up and once they are cold they cannot digest which leads to a very sad outcome.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello orientalslave I will be sure to keep an eye on her and to be ready if need be, dose it sound like this is labour then? Sorry to ask such a silly question but I really have no idea and I wouldnt like to leave her alone if it is, thank you again for replying its comforting to know someone can answer some of the questions


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know if it's labour or not, but it sounds like she's very close to it. Since she is where you can touch her you should be able to feel contractions once she's in what we would call stage 2.

Do remember to count there is a placenta for each kitten. If she appears to deliver something and eats it with a horrible slurping sound that will be a placenta.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

With her going inside cupboards etc means she is very close.Once labour has started you wont miss it its pretty obvious.They get sort of a glazed look in their eyes,the lick their bits lots and purr through the contractions,when pushing starts you will see her strain.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi welovebsh marnie has just been a poop, and there was a redish greeny bit on the end of poop sorry for tmi see seemed to walk a few steps then lay down then walked and then layed down, im probably worrying over nothing


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

nrg1981 said:


> Hi welovebsh marnie has just been a poop, and there was a redish greeny bit on the end of poop sorry for tmi see seemed to walk a few steps then lay down then walked and then layed down, im probably worrying over nothing


Sounds very close,they do this,they clear themselves out ready for the birth,you may see her in and out the tray then they become restless and do that what you describe laying down,back up find somewhere else to lay.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Well marnie has been cleaning herself on and off now she is sleeping bless her. This waiting is extremely difficult lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_it may be a long night a head for you,  _


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

If you can try and move her into a better place once the contraction start it will be better for her and you ... 

If she is pushing for more than 20 mins it time to ring the vets, she will need plenty of food afterward and may want to eat while in labour 

Am about all night , if you want my number just ask I will be happy to talk to you ..


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just an update nothing has changed, marnie is still asleep, so maybe its nothing at this stage.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck, hope it all goes well for Marnie and her midwife


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello louiseh marnie seems to be cleaning her belly every now and then, not sure if this means anything I am wondering if I should go get some sleep tonight or should I stay up with her.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I would sleep in the same room as her tonight's... She will wake you once she starts ... Could be a long night


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how is she this morning, hope you managed to get some sleep,_


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Good morning, she was a little restless last night couldnt get comfortable kept moving from place to place still cleaning herself every so often, no sign of kittens at all so im not sure whats going on. Yes thank you I did get a little sleep on the sofa


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Is the wormer you gasve her a concern? Did you mention it to the vet? Some products should not be givin to pregnant cats. I'm glad Marnie ended up with you, who are taking such good care of her.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi lorilu I did say to the vet I thought she was a he so I wormed him, and her reply was there should not be anything to worry about, I have just found an old news paper behind my other sofa its been ripped up by marnie is this normal behaviour or is it because she is bored of being indoors all the time. Thank you lorilu, I just wish I had known he was a she and pregnant before I wormed her I feel ever so bad


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ripping up the paper is nesting behaviour.

What wormer did you give her?


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay thats reassuring, orientalslave it was bob martins wormer, do you have any thought on weather this is ok? Thank you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Double Action Spot On Bob Martins is safe to use on pregnant cats.

Cant find information on the tablets though.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't mean to worry you but Bob Martin really isn't safe for cats in any form. Just be aware there may be trouble, but hopefully not. It wasn't your fault, you didn't know, but never use OTC products like those on cats. They are ineffective at best, and harmful to kitty at worst.

Obviously it didn't hurt Marnie, you would have known by now, and hopefully the kittens are fine too.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/55693-warning-bob-martin-spot-dewormer.html


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh my thats not good to hear, how would I know if the kittens have been affected at all please ,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how is she today, is she eating, is she showing any signs._


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Morning colliemeres, marnie has nibbled at her food a few times, still cleaning her belly and back legs although it just looks like normal grooming, she has ripped up news paper behind my other sofa and has gone in there a few times for no more than 5 minutes then she comes back out, so as I mentioned before I really not sure if she is ready.

thank you


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Also can clearly see the kittens moving, think there having a mini disco


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

there is no point worrying yourself over the wormer now. if you can see kittens moving that's a good sign so just concentrate on getting ready for the birth now for future reference the best wormer you can use is milbemax but its only available from a vet.
she is obviously starting to nest so she's getting close. in my experience, the cats start following me around and try to lead me to their nest. they get very restless then i have found that as birth is imminent they start padding and purring in the nest just before the first kitten is born. you will notice the contractions as you will see her stomach move along like waves if you understand me. please have a vets number handy just in case of a problem. last week one of my rescue cats was in labour and couldn't deliver the kittens herself. this resulted in an out of hours vet having to do a c-section to deliver them. please don't think this will happen to yours but simply be prepared just in case.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you all P.F members for your advice and support,as usual.

How are things with Marnie now?

sending you both a big hug!

Maureen


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahh bless you for taking such good care of Marnie, i hope they arrive for you and Marnie soon.
Sending you my best wishes.x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Any news yet? Its been a while since the last update. Hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry notq been on sooner been at work, marnie has been sitting still for a couple of hours now just sitting and purring dont move when she is approched like she normally would not eaten today either I got to do the school run in a mo im hoping marnie will be ok for an hour on her own


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_ok, keep us posted._


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just an update, still no kittens marnie is eating a little but seems to be very grumpy, im thinking off taken her to get checked


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't take her to the vets. It will probably be stressful and there might be a cat with some sort of viral infection in the waiting room. If she is in active labour and not progressing that's another matter.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you for the advice orientalslave, still nothing here, marnie is showing no signs what so ever now, I trying to upload a picture but im having trouble


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

relaxing by the fire


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I wouldnt worry as long as she is well in herself - my girl looks at least as big as Marnie and I know she has two weeks left to go - vets are notorious at getting their birthing estimations wrong - as OS says unless she is in active labour and struggling or looks unwell she is best off at home with you playing the waiting game


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She's very sweet but good grief, where did all the fur on her tum go? Has she been pulling it out?


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh no that was not marnie, that was shaved by the vet so she could scan her and we could see the babies. She keeps rolling from one side over on her back on to her other side, she had a few quivers low down by the base of her tail earlier thought that maybe they were contractions but seems its stopped thank you o


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes a very pretty fluffy thing isn't she, She looks very relaxed and happy in the pictures, keep us posted._


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

You will not miss them when they start ... Look on YouTube and you will see what we are talking about


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Aww yes just looked on youtube, nothing like that here as yet, will definitely be on here asking for advice once they start, they looked quite aggresive. The contractions that is. Thank you


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Fingers crossed it comes soon  She looks lovely!


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thankyou jellypi3 marnie is rubbing her head against the floor at the moment I think she is very happy as she is purring very loudly love her.


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Marnies waters have broken and I can hear her pushing she is making little noises, constantly cleaning her self, how 6long should I leave her to try and do it?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hello, I have only just come online, how is she doing,_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you have any kittens born yet?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Do you have any kittens born yet?


_on the other thread I think a kitten had been born_


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone looking for updates can find them here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/357951-marnie-labour.html


----------

